# Ladies. would you like having a large member or no?



## CuddleBug

*Ladies. would you like your man having a large member or no?*

Don't know if its the porn thing or just a guy's fantasy but do you ladies like the thought of their man having a huge member or no?

Is that more a guy's fantasy and not a ladies?

Just wondering about this.


----------



## Nynaeve

No thank you, I don't want a penis. I like being a woman.


----------



## CuddleBug

I meant, would the ladies like their man to have a huge member or no?

Sorry I wasn't as clear as I thought.


----------



## EleGirl

I am way more concerned about the character of the man then the size of his member. Well and he has to be a good lover too and from experience size is not everything.


----------



## CuddleBug

So its the "motion of the ocean" and not his size that really matters?

It's just that I've read many insights on this and at first, many ladies say, its not the size, but then later on,.......yes it is.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

When I was younger if he was any bigger, I think I would have died, we had enough trouble getting it in... and he was just "average"... most of our years he seemed tight to me! 

Today ...yeah could be a little beefier but it does it's magic every time.. so it's not something I pine over or feel I have missed anything....

I enjoy a little porn watching.... but honestly it makes no difference at all if the guy in the scene is a John Holmes or your Average Joe...5.50 to 6.00 is some 50% of all men right there.... according to this ... 

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

Yep.. it's the "motion in the ocean".. how a man uses his hands ....his tender affection...his "taking his woman"...that gets us hot & bothered..... it's all in the air, the chemistry, so long as that member grows to a nice lead pipe & it's enough to rock you to an orgasm...I can't see why a woman would need anything larger.


----------



## FizzBomb

Would I like my man to have a huge member?

The short answer to that is no. Incidentally Cuddlebug, do you mean huge as in length, or length _and_ circumference?

The reason why I wouldn't want a really long **** is because some positions would be sore as in ouch! I'm talking about doin' it doggy style. But then again if the man is really careful about not going too deep during doggy then the sharpish pain woud'nt be an issue.

My husband wanted to do it doggy on the weekend and I had to remind him to be careful and not go to deep as it's easy to get overexcited with this position.

As Elegirl mentioned earlier though, it's the person not the penis that is important. Good sexual skills and techniques can always be learned and practiced to perfection no matter what size d!ck the man has.


----------



## TiggyBlue

A huge member is aesthetically pleasing to me but I'm not sure how practical it would be.


----------



## CuddleBug

FizzBomb said:


> Would I like my man to have a huge member?
> 
> The short answer to that is no. Incidentally Cuddlebug, do you mean huge as in length, or length _and_ circumference?
> 
> The reason why I wouldn't want a really long **** is because some positions would be sore as in ouch! I'm talking about doin' it doggy style. But then again if the man is really careful about not going too deep during doggy then the sharpish pain woud'nt be an issue.
> 
> My husband wanted to do it doggy on the weekend and I had to remind him to be careful and not go to deep as it's easy to get overexcited with this position.
> 
> As Elegirl mentioned earlier though, it's the person not the penis that is important. Good sexual skills and techniques can always be learned and practiced to perfection no matter what size d!ck the man has.



Average 6 inch length versus 9+ inches long.......

and bigger circumference too.

So a huge member, very big and long, is painful then and not pleasurable?

I thought the bigger and longer would make more contact with the ladies versus a smaller member.



I guess its not practical at all. Being huge is only in the adult industry and the ladies fake it being enjoyable?


----------



## EleGirl

CuddleBug said:


> So its the "motion of the ocean" and not his size that really matters?
> 
> It's just that I've read many insights on this and at first, many ladies say, its not the size, but then later on,.......yes it is.


The title of the thread says 'large member'. 

I do not think that most women would pick a a$$hole of a man because he well endowed over a more average sixed guy who treats them well and loves them.


----------



## EleGirl

CuddleBug said:


> Average 6 inch length versus 9+ inches long.......
> 
> and bigger circumference too.
> 
> So a huge member, very big and long, is painful then and not pleasurable?
> 
> I thought the bigger and longer would make more contact with the ladies versus a smaller member.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its not practical at all. Being huge is only in the adult industry and the ladies fake it being enjoyable?


For a lot of women, 9 inches would hurt. I know that it would for me. He's have to be so careful that the fun would be taken out of the sex.


----------



## Nynaeve

CuddleBug said:


> I meant, would the ladies like their man to have a huge member or no?
> 
> Sorry I wasn't as clear as I thought.


LOL, I knew what you meant. I was just being silly.


----------



## hartvalve

Bigger does not mean orgasm for the woman. For that matter size mean so little when it comes to a woman climaxing. Biggies are eye appealing to most, which in turn may get the mental sexual juices flowing. 

Manipulating the clitoris means orgasm to the woman, period. And yes, women fake orgasms with any size penis whether in a porn movie or not. Sorry.


----------



## hartvalve

Oh.. I forgot to answer the question. No. I would not like anything larger than I've already had. Anything over eight inches would choke me, though I've never had one that size.


----------



## CuddleBug

So is it safe to say the ladies think and fantasize about their man having a large member but in reality, after that first time, its more uncomfortable and even a bit painful and not pleasurable like the mind wants? And the ladies that seem to love it all, are the ones being paid to do so?


----------



## EleGirl

CuddleBug said:


> So is it safe to say the ladies think and fantasize about their man having a large member but in reality, after that first time, its more uncomfortable and even a bit painful and not pleasurable like the mind wants? And the ladies that seem to love it all, are the ones being paid to do so?


Yes, women paid to pretend to it do a good job of pretending.


----------



## Adeline

I have literally never cared about what a penis looks like. Not even the size. When I fantasize about men, that's not even what I focus on. The only physical thing I may hope and dream for would be a nice body. That's way more important to me than penis size. Not sure if I'm the norm or not with that though.


----------



## CuddleBug

So its more us guys are in good shape and have an average sized member and the motion of the ocean, nothing more. I see.

I agree. The ladies paid to enjoy the large members are really great actresses.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Adeline said:


> I have literally never cared about what a penis looks like. Not even the size. When I fantasize about men, that's not even what I focus on. The only physical thing I may hope and dream for would be a nice body. That's way more important to me than penis size. Not sure if I'm the norm or not with that though.


Yes..I too felt this way -my entire life.. as far as Physical attraction goes....IS HE CUTE...does his body turn my head... it never had to do with Penis size.. (though at least "average" would be important, I think Micro would be a problem!)..

We grow to love the man.. and whatever is attached !


----------



## Married but Happy

How's the member-ship drive going, CuddleBug?


----------



## Trickster

A question along the same lines...

Do larger/ taller women require a mans member to be larger than the norm?

When I see a tall man with a very short woman, it wouldn't seem like it would be a good fit...


----------



## Miss Taken

Regardless of the size of the woman, most vaginas are five to six inches long internally. A penis larger than that is bound to hit the cervix in certain positions, (ouch) or if he thrusts too hard. 

Add to that, the most sensitive nerve endings as far as pleasure goes, (well besides the clitoris), such as the g-spot are mainly only in the first two to three inches from the enterance of the vagina.

Aesthetically, a big penis is like a big set of boobs - nice to look at. But I think most women would prefer average over long or thick over long. Getting hit in the cervix really hurts.


----------



## larry.gray

Something to think about CB: Do you like "bottoming out?" Guys that are really long don't ever get to feel that - yeah, the head hits the end, but much of the great feeling of bottoming out is you landing against her. A lot of what feels good for her is the same. It's the grinding against the labia and clitoris that feels good.

Long guys don't get to enjoy that. It hurts her too much. Mrs Gray and I don't get to try the "extra penetration" positions because I hit and it hurts her. In most positions it's not a problem. 1/4" more of me and we would have problems in most positions. Nope, I'm fine with what I've got.


----------



## NobodySpecial

I think use of the word "member" in this context is squicky. A bigger consideration than the size any day.


----------



## hartvalve

Trickster said:


> A question along the same lines...
> 
> Do larger/ taller women require a mans member to be larger than the norm?
> 
> When I see a tall man with a very short woman, it wouldn't seem like it would be a good fit...


I cannot speak for the taller woman. I am what is considered a short woman in comparison. I stand tall at 5'5 1/2 inches.  But what I think can be safely said as truth, is.. The size of a mans' penis is not _really _relative to their height or body build. It all depends on how their embryo formed in the womb and the contributors DNA. Tall or shorter men penises fit well into short or taller women vagina's. That's if they are not monster size, which on the average most men are not. Whatever size the man's penis and if it fits their woman's vagina will do the following. Enter into the vagina and alone, NOT bring a woman to climax. 

At any rate. I think I fall into the category of the larger woman, because I am not rail thin, so I will answer on behalf of some of us gals. Larger gals, (not obese in any way) if they know their bodies sexually, will in the end see the penis as the icing on their cake and be truthful with their mate- And that is.. If her goal is to climax, then the male's goal line is stimulating her clitoris to climax. Period. 

I may as well offer another truth while I am here. A woman will do her man a *great *favor if she would only tell him the truth about what it takes to bring her true climax. It could be why many women sex drives diminishes over time-- She's been less than truthful with her mate about fully experiencing true orgasm for so many years, it would be like, *why bother* with sex for her over time. Just making her mate happy with duty sexing him loses its appeal eventually, for some women. After faking orgasms for so long, there is no way she will admit to having lied about it for all those years.  I refused to continue lie to my husband about my faked orgasms through moan and groaning him. I did so for so many years I admit. After a long while I said enough is enough. I didn't give a hoot about the size of his penis because the size of his penis DID NOT bring me to climax. I kid you not, the size of a man's penis DO NOT bring a woman to orgasm. Sorry. 

I remember saying to my husband after what he thought were some of the hottest experiences ever between us.. I would say. "Oh babe, that was so good!" He interpreted that to mean I had climaxed. I had not.  I did not want him to ask me pointedly if I had.  When I told him exactly what I needed, he was fine with it. Women, our men are not as ego fragile as we may think when it comes to their desire to please us sexually. Maybe we can get them to quit agonizing over the size of their penises if we share with them how important it is for them to stimulate that small area between our folds. 

Therefore--

Women. Open up wide and finger point. Tell your man. See this little thing right here? She is our target from now on and forever, okay? We are going bulls-eye tonight!!!


----------



## arbitrator

*I went ahead and voted in proxy for that rich, skanky XW of mine! And if for some reason she doesn't like it, she can certainly rescind it!

It's so painfully obvious that "tools attract tools!"

*


----------



## ASummersDay

I am going to say that size does matter to an extent, but not as much as men seem to think it does. I can only think of one time that a man was too small to satisfy me. I could not be in a long-term relationship with him, regardless of his other characteristics. Just being honest. I will say though, that "average size" is fine. I think girth is more important than length also.


----------



## skype

arbitrator said:


> *I went ahead and voted in proxy for that rich, skanky XW of mine!*


You're a hoot, Arb!


----------



## firebelly1

How huge is huge? I have been with men who have smaller "members." One was really good at oral and I think that may have made up for it. A couple of others - it's just disappointing if I can't actually feel it when he is in so I don't know if I would be okay with that long term. 

If by "huge" you mean freakishly so, not sure. Haven't seen that as of yet. I think vajayjays stretch pretty well so can't imagine a penis that is so big in girth that it would hurt. I don't mind ones that hit my cervix. It does actually hurt a bit but I think of it as a sexy kind of hurt so it works for me. 

Girth for me is more important than length. I want to feel it. But it being relatively large or "huge" just doesn't mean anything.


----------



## CuddleBug

Married but Happy said:


> How's the member-ship drive going, CuddleBug?



Things are going great with Mrs.CuddleBug. We had sex last night and she really loves the doggie style position and gets into it.


----------



## CuddleBug

larry.gray said:


> Something to think about CB: Do you like "bottoming out?" Guys that are really long don't ever get to feel that - yeah, the head hits the end, but much of the great feeling of bottoming out is you landing against her. A lot of what feels good for her is the same. It's the grinding against the labia and clitoris that feels good.
> 
> Long guys don't get to enjoy that. It hurts her too much. Mrs Gray and I don't get to try the "extra penetration" positions because I hit and it hurts her. In most positions it's not a problem. 1/4" more of me and we would have problems in most positions. Nope, I'm fine with what I've got.



I love bottoming out. Nothing beats being in her all the way.:smthumbup:


----------



## alexm

hartvalve said:


> I cannot speak for the taller woman. I am what is considered a short woman in comparison. I stand tall at 5'5 1/2 inches.


I think that's actually slightly taller than average for a woman. I believe the average North American woman is around 5'3" or so. Pretty sure I read that somewhere. I know you're saying you're not tall, but technically, you're above average.



hartvalve said:


> But what I think can be safely said as truth, is.. The size of a mans' penis is not _really _relative to their height or body build.


That I can agree on. I'm a shorter guy myself, 5'7", 5'8" or so, and I'm bigger than average in both length and girth (though not by a lot, 7" x 6", give or take, and the head is about 7.5" around. TMI, sorry).

I think in general though, size is relative to the body it's attached to. It's just not a 100% reliable indication. Same goes for women, to the best of my knowledge and experience.


----------



## kilgore

I think what most of the women are saying here makes sense. As a guy who is not particularly well endowed (not micro), it has never been an issue with any women i have been with. or not so they havr told me


----------



## Miss Taken

alexm said:


> I think that's actually slightly taller than average for a woman. I believe the average North American woman is around 5'3" or so. Pretty sure I read that somewhere. I know you're saying you're not tall, but technically, you're above average.


I was gonna say. If 5' 5" is short, then what am I at 5'3"? I thought 5'3/5'4" was average and anything below was "short".


----------



## kilgore

Miss Taken said:


> I was gonna say. If 5' 5" is short, then what am I at 5'3"? I thought 5'3/5'4" was average and anything below was "short".


maybe a smidge below average?


----------



## Miss Taken

kilgore said:


> maybe a smidge below average?


To me, I'm jealous of that height lol. I am the tallest woman in my family and the shortest person (besides the children) in my spouse's family. 

So if you can reach the middle shelf on the cupboard give your self a clap hey-o! :smthumbup:


----------



## kilgore

Miss Taken said:


> To me, I'm jealous of that height lol. I am the tallest woman in my family and the shortest person (besides the children) in my spouse's family.
> 
> So if you can reach the middle shelf on the cupboard give your self a clap hey-o! :smthumbup:


jealous of which height?


----------



## 2ntnuf

Supposedly, 5'4" is average and 166.2 lbs., in America. I don't know if that is north, plus south, plus central, or what. 

I think this site is fairly reputable. 

Average American Woman's Weight and Height | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## FizzBomb

As long as it's rock hard and pointing due North, I'm good. 

Slight t/j - the use of the word 'member' makes me think of some of the dirty romance books I've read. A pet hate of mine is the using 'v-jayjay' for vag!na. Blech!!! Hate it with a passion.

Like a couple of other posters, when I fantasise about a man's body - specifically the shoulders/chest area going down to a nice set of abs. eg Dr Christian from the TV show 'Embarrassing Bodies'. I then move onto the 'member' and imagine myself giving it a good working over.

I don't think I've ever fantasised about a monster c0ck though. Erect, yes. XXL, no. I wonder if the men with huge c0cks can 'weigh in' on this. Figuratively speaking of course, and tell us whether they try to be extra careful during sex due to their sheer size and what the reaction of women is to it? I think I would be apprehensive at first, most certainly.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> As long as it's rock hard and pointing due North, I'm good.
> 
> Slight t/j - the use of the word 'member' makes me think of some of the dirty romance books I've read. A pet hate of mine is the using 'v-jayjay' for vag!na. Blech!!! Hate it with a passion.
> 
> Like a couple of other posters, when I fantasise about a man's body - specifically the shoulders/chest area going down to a nice set of abs. eg Dr Christian from the TV show 'Embarrassing Bodies'. I then move onto the 'member' and imagine myself giving it a good working over.
> 
> I don't think I've ever fantasised about a monster c0ck though. Erect, yes. XXL, no. I wonder if the men with huge c0cks can 'weigh in' on this. Figuratively speaking of course, and tell us whether they try to be extra careful during sex due to their sheer size and what the reaction of women is to it? I think I would be apprehensive at first, most certainly.


why does no one want the "non huge" guys to weigh in? lol


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> why does no one want the "non huge" guys to weigh in? lol


:lol: well by all means Kilgore, the floor is yours.


----------



## kilgore

i think i always assume that women fantasize about huge "members" as well. why would you fantasize about a small one?

that said, i never felt like i had to prove myself or anything like that. i always thought i had to be attentive, find out what pleases her. but, i don't think that was size-related in my mind. just seemed like part of the deal, part of the fun


----------



## Miss Taken

kilgore said:


> jealous of which height?


5'5". 

My best-friend is that height. I look up to her a lot ba-dum-tss.


----------



## bkaydezz

The Unhung hero. Great documentary about a young man who proposed to his girlfriend
And she said no. One of the reasons was because he was to small. He was a little smaller than the average length of 4 to 6 inches.
Many women in the video preferred larger. But that is not all. The thoughts can arouse some and Italy do nothing
For the next.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> The Unhung hero. Great documentary about a young man who proposed to his girlfriend
> And she said no. One of the reasons was because he was to small. He was a little smaller than the average length of 4 to 6 inches.
> Many women in the video preferred larger. But that is not all. The thoughts can arouse some and Italy do nothing
> For the next.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


italy?


----------



## Fordsvt

I'm about 8" long so yes I'm lucky. But my wife tells me in certain positions I hit her cervix really hard and it hurts. So I have to be mindful of that when I'm pounding her hard. 
I guess it just depends on the woman. ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

the big dudes have weighed in. lol


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> The Unhung hero. Great documentary about a young man who proposed to his girlfriend
> And she said no. One of the reasons was because he was to small. He was a little smaller than the average length of 4 to 6 inches.
> Many women in the video preferred larger. But that is not all. The thoughts can arouse some and Italy do nothing
> For the next.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


all kidding aside, i heard that was a surprisingly good movie. certainly, props to him for putting it out there


----------



## CuddleBug

Fordsvt said:


> I'm about 8" long so yes I'm lucky. But my wife tells me in certain positions I hit her cervix really hard and it hurts. So I have to be mindful of that when I'm pounding her hard.
> I guess it just depends on the woman. ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This is a great example of what I mean. Does she love it? Yes and no. Yes because its big but no because it can hit her cervix and it hurts.

I think most ladies fantasize about being pounded by an 8+ inch member, its the mind, the greatest sex organ but when it comes right down to it, and reality sets in, its not all great like they thought it might be.

I'm only 7 inches anyway and my wifee never complains it hits her cervix or anything else. I guess if I was 8+ inches long, then I might have to be careful.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I've had a man with a very tiny dong and a man with a dong bigger than I've ever seen.

I wasn't a fan of either. Give me average or an inch or so above average with average girth or maybe a tiny bit fatter. Anything more or less is unnecessary and annoying.


----------



## alexm

FizzBomb said:


> I wonder if the men with huge c0cks can 'weigh in' on this. Figuratively speaking of course, and tell us whether they try to be extra careful during sex due to their sheer size and what the reaction of women is to it? I think I would be apprehensive at first, most certainly.


I am not huge, however my ex wife was tiny, and I was too big for her (in both directions). Yes, I had to be extra careful and not get too carried away. Doggy style was off the table, more or less. Best position for us was missionary, but with her legs slightly closed.

One wrong move, and it was over for her, which sucked.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, my wife now has a longer (deeper?) vagina than average. She's even had doctors remark on this (good lord!). I am enough for her, and there are no issues with my size, however it's not a tight fit. I'm no dummy, and I know she'd likely -prefer- a larger, thicker one, though she'd never tell me that. I would -prefer- a tighter vagina, but again, it's fine the way it is, no complaints from either of us.

Even though I am bigger than average, I feel VERY slightly inadequate with my current wife, whereas I felt enormous with my ex. Go figure.

With my ex, it wouldn't have bothered me if I was on the small side, and I would not feel inadequate. With my current wife, if I was ~5", I WOULD feel inadequate. On both ends of the spectrum, one has to find a match. Even if you're on the small side, there are women out there for you, so there's no point in fretting about it.

There's no penis size that's perfectly universal to all women. That's the thing we dudes have to remember. My ex wife would likely prefer something in the 5-5" range with average thickness, while my current wife would likely prefer 8"+ and thick. I'm in the middle of those two, so I can't win!


----------



## bkaydezz

kilgore said:


> all kidding aside, i heard that was a surprisingly good movie. certainly, props to him for putting it out there


It is on Netflix. 

It was depressing and encouraging to watch. 

He went to many places and thought about having different surgeries to enlarge it, but never did. 

I just thought one thing that should have been mentioned more of in the video was the size of the vagina and why it needed to be so big that they couldn't hit a gspot of 1 inch in???

Yikes....


----------



## ASummersDay

CuddleBug said:


> I think most ladies fantasize about being pounded by an 8+ inch member, its the mind, the greatest sex organ but when it comes right down to it, and reality sets in, its not all great like they thought it might be.


I can only speak for myself and the women I've had conversations with on this topic. I have never fantasized about a huge penis. There isn't any appeal for me nor most of the women I've talked to. My fantasies focus on other aspects mainly but when the "member" is involved it's average size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

Every thread like this goes the same way. 

Why are you men so insecure about this? Do you go around telling each other that no woman will ever want you if you have a small d*ck when you are in middle school, or what?

Why can't you just apply the same understanding you have about women, to yourselves? As in, I understand that all types of women are appealing to all types of men and therefore, whatever type you are, there is someone who is into your type.

(some) Men seem to have little empathy for a woman who is asking "gee, am I enough for him?" Men will frequently tell this woman "no honey, sorry, no matter how hot you are, your man will ALWAYS be looking at other women, get used to it". But when you worry about your own peen, suddenly you want women to flock in and soothe your insecurities. 

On the one hand, you understand this about yourselves (men will still always look/fantasize/watch porn, etc), but on the other hand, you want to hear this isn't true of women.

Having said that, *HELL YES* size matters to me. *HELL YES* I will continue to fantasize and want to see 'em.

There really is not that much difference between men and women. Women are just very adept at not hurting men's feelings whereas men, not so much.


----------



## Happyfamily

The problem with the cartoon-size package is that he can't go as hard as he would like. It was novel and I described it as "delicious pain" to my husband, who has never let me forget it with the pretense of being jealous. I never bring it up but he likes to goad me into answering questions and then pretend to be hurt. 

No, it wasn't that much fun insofar as I like my partner to not have to hold back.


----------



## norajane

I've never fantasized about penises, large, small or otherwise. Penises don't give me any orgasms, ever, large, small or otherwise. 

It's all about the clitoris and what he does with that, as far as I am concerned.

I think all men care wayyyyyyy more about penis size than most women do. I think more men judge each other on penis size than women do. And I think men are highly competitive with each other regarding penis size, which is what drives a lot of their insecurity about it.

Men are the ones who produce porn. Men put huge penises in porn. Men are the ones who want and like huge penises.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Some women do, too. I agree, many don't have a preference. But some do.


----------



## treyvion

Nynaeve said:


> No thank you, I don't want a penis. I like being a woman.


I mistakenly read it like this too... The question if they could would they like their man to have a large penis?


----------



## treyvion

Happyfamily said:


> The problem with the cartoon-size package is that he can't go as hard as he would like. It was novel and I described it as "delicious pain" to my husband, who has never let me forget it with the pretense of being jealous. I never bring it up but he likes to goad me into answering questions and then pretend to be hurt.


How can pain be "deliscious"? I know it's not pain, but a deep stretching of the tissues which some may find are extremely pleasurable over time.



Happyfamily said:


> No, it wasn't that much fun insofar as I like my partner to not have to hold back.


Most men don't want to hear about the other guy you had or fantasize about that literally dwarfs him. It's just hard to gain any confidence points out of hearing that remark.

I didn't understand how the big c0ck affected many women, but it might not be a bad thing to have. 

Guys, you know how some guys like big boobs? It's like an eye candy to the guys who need to see big boobs and big boobs can say any stupid thing to guy and he will beleive it or shake his head "uh huh"? 

Well a big c0ck is eyecandy for many women. Even without penetration, the visual sight of a large proportionate unit gets their minds to racing and their thermostats raised up to a higher level. Now if big c0ck is attached to a very unattractive guy or a gross guy who has a hideous personality, they might not like it so.


----------



## treyvion

firebelly1 said:


> How huge is huge? I have been with men who have smaller "members." One was really good at oral and I think that may have made up for it. A couple of others - it's just disappointing if I can't actually feel it when he is in so I don't know if I would be okay with that long term.
> 
> If by "huge" you mean freakishly so, not sure. Haven't seen that as of yet. I think vajayjays stretch pretty well so can't imagine a penis that is so big in girth that it would hurt. I don't mind ones that hit my cervix. It does actually hurt a bit but I think of it as a sexy kind of hurt so it works for me.


Alot of women hate cervix hits, and it is so distracting they have to stop the sex act or tense up. Several cervix hits on these kind of ladies and they will end the sex session.

But I have heard that some ladies actually enjoy it.



firebelly1 said:


> Girth for me is more important than length. I want to feel it. But it being relatively large or "huge" just doesn't mean anything.


----------



## TurtleRun

I don't see how some ladies like it... If I had to compare it to something I'd imagine that's how balls would feel like getting hit.


----------



## Faithful Wife

We're all built differently. Some women will not have their cervix bumped with some men due to shape and sizing, regardless if he's huge.


----------



## treyvion

TurtleRun said:


> I don't see how some ladies like it... If I had to compare it to something I'd imagine that's how balls would feel like getting hit.


The way you describe it a direct hit would make you want to stop whatever it is you are doing and clench the area in pain and wait for it to subside. You wouldn't want anything of pleasure during this pain period.

Is that about right?


----------



## ConanHub

I am big and Mrs. Conan is small. I didn't pay a lot of attention to size until coming to TAM but while trying to improve our sex life, I ran across a couple of "dong" threads and decided to measure.
Turns out I am what most would consider big, not freakish, but pretty large.

It helped a lot to realize that Mrs. Conan needed more warming up for her to really enjoy sex. As for aesthetics, I started letting her see me more often naked and my junk in particular.

She really likes to look and play with it before sex and we have found it helps a lot with her arousal.

That being said, she has a hard time with oral for very long and we have to work at foreplay and me giving her oral for a long time for her to be really comfortable.

It is frustrating a lot of the time that we can't really go hard, no slamming all the way in, no hard grinding, I can't even enter her without a lot of warm up, without it hurting her.

She has told me that she really loves my penis, even though there is pain, but I sometimes wish there were a way to "loosen" her up more permanent. 

Is there a thread on some kind of vagina exercises or conditioning or ointment that could help women accommodate easier? We have used lubricants but there is nothing better than her being really hot with natural wetness.

Bigger sometimes, is simply frustrating.


----------



## over20

The only thing I can suggest is maybe the position or angle? Let her choose one that is a win-win for both of you maybe? Also maybe she can start to think of sex long before foreplay so she can maximize her arousal (by the time you get home she is already very wet and soft) IDK


----------



## ConanHub

over20 said:


> The only thing I can suggest is maybe the position or angle? Let her choose one that is a win-win for both of you maybe? Also maybe she can start to think of sex long before foreplay so she can maximize her arousal (by the time you get home she is already very wet and soft) IDK


Thanks. I have been thinking about having her do everything with piv one time for an experiment. A lot of work for her, but maybe it could pay off.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> Every thread like this goes the same way.
> 
> Why are you men so insecure about this? Do you go around telling each other that no woman will ever want you if you have a small d*ck when you are in middle school, or what?
> 
> Why can't you just apply the same understanding you have about women, to yourselves? As in, I understand that all types of women are appealing to all types of men and therefore, whatever type you are, there is someone who is into your type.
> 
> (some) Men seem to have little empathy for a woman who is asking "gee, am I enough for him?" Men will frequently tell this woman "no honey, sorry, no matter how hot you are, your man will ALWAYS be looking at other women, get used to it". But when you worry about your own peen, suddenly you want women to flock in and soothe your insecurities.
> 
> On the one hand, you understand this about yourselves (men will still always look/fantasize/watch porn, etc), but on the other hand, you want to hear this isn't true of women.
> 
> Having said that, *HELL YES* size matters to me. *HELL YES* I will continue to fantasize and want to see 'em.
> 
> There really is not that much difference between men and women. Women are just very adept at not hurting men's feelings whereas men, not so much.


that seems like a generalization. I never told a woman she had small boobs or a big butt and never would.


----------



## over20

ConanHub said:


> Thanks. I have been thinking about having her do everything with piv one time for an experiment. A lot of work for her, but maybe it could pay off.


It sounds like you have a very loving wife. I am sure she would love to "figure it out" with you. That's the beauty of the marriage bed. We have a lifetime with each other to learn the sexual dance.


----------



## Faithful Wife

kilgore said:


> that seems like a generalization. I never told a woman she had small boobs or a big butt and never would.


But lots of men do tell women this or they just say it "in general" and talk about what is better and worse.

Some men are very directly and deliberately cruel to some women about any number of things about their bodies.

Why do you think the peen thing is somehow different?

I understand you are saying, you are not a cruel type of person. I get that. But nothing in my answer at all was about telling someone directly they had a small peen. My answer was entirely about the *HELL YES* size matters to me. They are unrelated ideas, being cruel and personal preference. I will never condone cruelty.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> But lots of men do tell women this or they just say it "in general" and talk about what is better and worse.
> 
> Some men are very directly and deliberately cruel to some women about any number of things about their bodies.
> 
> Why do you think the peen thing is somehow different?
> 
> I understand you are saying, you are not a cruel type of person. I get that. But nothing in my answer at all was about telling someone directly they had a small peen. My answer was entirely about the *HELL YES* size matters to me. They are unrelated ideas, being cruel and personal preference.


i didn't mean to suggest you were being cruel by stating a preference. i don't think that at all. and i know some men can be cruel for sure, but i would imagine some women can be cruel or insensitive. when i was single, i had a gf tell me she thought i had a small peen, to use your term. i actually don't think she was being cruel (maybe a little insensitive), just stating her opinion.

also, some guys are just dumb and insensitive, not trying to hurt feelings. that sucks too, but there is a difference.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I see no difference, some girls are just dumb and insensitive, too.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> I see no difference, some girls are just dumb and insensitive, too.


i guess. maybe the difference is that women's body parts are out there, while the man's part is hidden, so we are only self conscious about that one bit.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> I see no difference, some girls are just dumb and insensitive, too.


and to be clear, i don't think u are dumb or insensitive


----------



## TurtleRun

treyvion said:


> The way you describe it a direct hit would make you want to stop whatever it is you are doing and clench the area in pain and wait for it to subside. You wouldn't want anything of pleasure during this pain period.
> 
> Is that about right?


If its hit hard enough the fun is over for me!


----------



## larry.gray

Faithful Wife said:


> We're all built differently. Some women will not have their cervix bumped with some men due to shape and sizing, regardless if he's huge.


I never let TMI stop me 

I won't call it "never." 

But for frontal entry that's exactly how Mrs. Gray is built. Her cervix is high so when going straight in, no length will hit her cervix - at least pound in. At most it will be a graze. When I say that I'm long enough to reach the end, I'm reaching the end of her ability to stretch any longer. 

Now doggy style? I can nail that ****** but good if I'm not careful. We've figured out ways to avoid it and I haven't done it in years.


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> It is on Netflix.
> 
> It was depressing and encouraging to watch.
> 
> He went to many places and thought about having different surgeries to enlarge it, but never did.
> 
> I just thought one thing that should have been mentioned more of in the video was the size of the vagina and why it needed to be so big that they couldn't hit a gspot of 1 inch in???
> 
> Yikes....


why depressing? why encouraging?


----------



## bkaydezz

Well, depressing because this an when through a lot of time and money and humiliation to try and change something about himself that he couldn't help. That he didn't need too. It was encouraging because he defeated his own feat of not being enough for someone and learned to accept himself.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## kilgore

bkaydezz said:


> Well, depressing because this an when through a lot of time and money and humiliation to try and change something about himself that he couldn't help. That he didn't need too. It was encouraging because he defeated his own feat of not being enough for someone and learned to accept himself.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


oh, i thought it was more of a comedy


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> :lol: well by all means Kilgore, the floor is yours.


funny that you assumed i was talking about me


----------



## Happyfamily

treyvion said:


> How can pain be "deliscious"? I know it's not pain, but a deep stretching of the tissues which some may find are extremely pleasurable over time.


I prefer athletic sex and really pounding hard, which I couldn't do with that cartoon-sized package. It also hit my cervix, which I definitely did not like. I am a small girl and on the one hand I always enjoy sex but on the other hand some things about it either hurt or were not my ideal. I don't know how else to describe it, but I certainly am not into S&M. I don't mean it that way. 



> Most men don't want to hear about the other guy you had or fantasize about that literally dwarfs him. It's just hard to gain any confidence points out of hearing that remark.


Mine couldn't care less. He thinks it's funny.


----------



## kilgore

Happyfamily said:


> I prefer athletic sex and really pounding hard, which I couldn't do with that cartoon-sized package. It also hit my cervix, which I definitely did not like. I am a small girl and on the one hand I always enjoy sex but on the other hand some things about it either hurt or were not my ideal. I don't know how else to describe it, but I certainly am not into S&M. I don't mean it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine couldn't care less. He thinks it's funny.


 I wouldn't care if my wife told me past bfs were bigger. hasn't happened, but i would not care


----------



## Jellybeans

_*Ladies. would you like having a large member or no?*_

Yes. And hopefully attached to an awesome guy.

Thank you, by the way, for ANOTHER penis thread (because we do not have enough of them on TAM). 

I had a lover who was very lucky in that department. I remember when we first got naked and I was I was just stuck in a silence for a little, spellbound, but I just smiled deviously and said, "Oh my." 

It was like Christmas.


----------



## thatbpguy

CuddleBug said:


> So is it safe to say the ladies think and fantasize about their man having a large member but in reality, after that first time, its more uncomfortable and even a bit painful and not pleasurable like the mind wants? And the ladies that seem to love it all, are the ones being paid to do so?


I stopped reading this thread here. You are clearly obsessed with sex talk it seems to me and that is the reason for your incessant posts. This hardly seems the place to put up with your hormones.


----------



## Stretch

So if every woman here said "yes". It does not matter which side of average you are on, "What are you going to do about it?"

Not much.

Ask her what makes her feel great, what makes her feel desired, what makes her lose control. Then do it!


----------



## Wolf1974

I would have to say in my experience that this a more an issue with guys than women. If you take out the super small, I want to die, to the x large, I want to put it on post cards and mail it out, What are are left with is pretty average range. Think the issue is that we are stuck with what we are stuck with. My GF says guys come in two categories of growers and showers, I'm a grower apparently. And although I am decidedly at average length. I always wanted to know what it would be like, even for a day, to have a huge member. But this is a guy want . 

If I could invent a pill that would increase the size of the member side effect free I would be rishest person on planet..however then every lady would be stuck with guys who are huge cause that's what all the guys would want lol


----------



## treyvion

Wolf1974 said:


> I would have to say in my experience that this a more an issue with guys than women. If you take out the super small, I want to die, to the x large, I want to put it on post cards and mail it out, What are are left with is pretty average range. Think the issue is that we are stuck with what we are stuck with. My GF says guys come in two categories of growers and showers, I'm a grower apparently. And although I am decidedly at average with 9inch. I always wanted to know what it would be like, even for a day, to have a huge member. But this is a guy want .
> 
> If I could invent a pill that would increase the size of the member side effect free I would be rishest person on planet..however then every lady would be stuck with guys who are huge cause that's what all the guys would want lol


The smart guy would make the pill who would make all the other guys TOO large to fit and he is left with the only useable size.


----------



## over20

treyvion said:


> The smart guy would make the pill who would make all the other guys TOO large to fit and he is left with the only useable size.


:rofl::rofl:


Now that's one lucky guy


----------



## treyvion

larry.gray said:


> I never let TMI stop me
> 
> I won't call it "never."
> 
> But for frontal entry that's exactly how Mrs. Gray is built. Her cervix is high so when going straight in, no length will hit her cervix - at least pound in. At most it will be a graze. When I say that I'm long enough to reach the end, I'm reaching the end of her ability to stretch any longer.


Doesn't it feel like a material with some give in it, that has run to the limit of it's elasticity? Can kinda crush or irritate the glands if you press too hard.




larry.gray said:


> Now doggy style? I can nail that ****** but good if I'm not careful. We've figured out ways to avoid it and I haven't done it in years.


----------



## Created2Write

faithful wife said:


> every thread like this goes the same way.
> 
> Why are you men so insecure about this? Do you go around telling each other that no woman will ever want you if you have a small d*ck when you are in middle school, or what?
> 
> Why can't you just apply the same understanding you have about women, to yourselves? As in, i understand that all types of women are appealing to all types of men and therefore, whatever type you are, there is someone who is into your type.
> 
> (some) men seem to have little empathy for a woman who is asking "gee, am i enough for him?" men will frequently tell this woman "no honey, sorry, no matter how hot you are, your man will always be looking at other women, get used to it". But when you worry about your own peen, suddenly you want women to flock in and soothe your insecurities.
> 
> On the one hand, you understand this about yourselves (men will still always look/fantasize/watch porn, etc), but on the other hand, you want to hear this isn't true of women.
> 
> Having said that, *hell yes* size matters to me. *hell yes* i will continue to fantasize and want to see 'em.
> 
> There really is not that much difference between men and women. Women are just very adept at not hurting men's feelings whereas men, not so much.


yes! Qft!


----------



## kilgore

Jellybeans said:


> _*Ladies. would you like having a large member or no?*_
> 
> Yes. And hopefully attached to an awesome guy.
> 
> Thank you, by the way, for ANOTHER penis thread (because we do not have enough of them on TAM).
> 
> I had a lover who was very lucky in that department. I remember when we first got naked and I was I was just stuck in a silence for a little, spellbound, but I just smiled deviously and said, "Oh my."
> 
> It was like Christmas.


JB - u are not above objectifying a naked, hung man


----------



## Jellybeans

Yes, I am. And I do not apologize for it at all.
It is in the spirit of the thread question.
If folks don't like my answer, they shouldn't ask the question.


----------



## kilgore

Jellybeans said:


> Yes, I am. And I do not apologize for it at all.
> It is in the spirit of the thread question.
> If folks don't like my answer, they shouldn't ask the question.


well said


----------



## CuddleBug

So the ladies are happy with what their man has to begin with and that he is a good man, but if he was huge, a nice bonus. I see.

I've never taken enhancement pills.......yet.

Is it correct to say, TAM is for men and women learning about marriage and sex, while having fun at the same time? I mean, the majority of the threads on TAM are sex based.

I've always wanted to get that surgery to make me bigger, just like the ladies get breast enhancements, plastic surgery etc. But its just a dream.


----------



## over20

IDK CB, can one get permanent nerve damage from that?


----------



## CuddleBug

over20 said:


> IDK CB, can one get permanent nerve damage from that?



I really don't know but I would think the doctors know what they're doing so as not to cause nerve damage. I think they only cut the muscle holding the penis inside us men, so more hangs out by 2 to 3 inches or so. Something like that.


----------



## over20

OK, I guess I didn't know that was possible to do.


----------



## kilgore

CB - that sounds like a bad idea. unneeded surgery usually is. make the most of what u have.

i have a small endowment and it's cool. the little guy stays as is. he's mine and i love him.

read the posts here again - it's not a deal breaker for women.


----------



## over20

CuddleBug said:


> So the ladies are happy with what their man has to begin with and that he is a good man, but if he was huge, a nice bonus. I see.
> 
> I've never taken enhancement pills.......yet.
> 
> Is it correct to say, TAM is for men and women learning about marriage and sex, while having fun at the same time? I mean, the majority of the threads on TAM are sex based.
> 
> I've always wanted to get that surgery to make me bigger, just like the ladies get breast enhancements, plastic surgery etc. But its just a dream.


I see your point. Although, I think most of the threads are about relating to each other because we are of a different sex, trying to understand each other for the better good. JMHO


----------



## Unique Username

Huge can be used as a weapon too

so - Really matters more whom is attached to said member


----------



## CuddleBug

Just something I'd always wanted to do......because I can. But it'l never happen, so no worries. Mrs.CuddleBug has never complained.

I guess for us guys, its more physical and our size, were for the ladies its more emotional and if our size is huge, bonus, otherwise, its more the motion of the ocean and technique.


----------



## Jellybeans

Unique Username said:


> Huge can be used as a weapon too


 :rofl:


----------



## omgitselaine

I voted with " i'm happy with what i have now " 

However I have had an ex or two who was quite large and not for nothing but " size does count " IMHO  !!!


----------



## kilgore

sigh


----------



## TiggyBlue

CuddleBug said:


> I really don't know but I would think the doctors know what they're doing so as not to cause nerve damage. I think they only cut the muscle holding the penis inside us men, so more hangs out by 2 to 3 inches or so. Something like that.



That made me feel queasy


----------



## kilgore

i agree. you can't reshape yourself to suit everyone. if you're not happy with your size, make up for it in other ways, or choose not to care. judging by this thread, it is not a big deal.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Not a big deal...for SOME.


----------



## GusPolinski

Damnit, Mom...


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> Not a big deal...for SOME.


right, i forgot your preferences


----------



## Faithful Wife

Trust me, I'm not alone.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> Trust me, I'm not alone.


i'm just joking with u because you were so emphatic about your preference and...because I would be shall we say unsuited to someone with that preference


----------



## Faithful Wife

I find it kinda fascinating that you show up on every peen thread. Don't get me wrong...I'm actually just wondering if you are into SPH? (anyone who is into it would know what the acronym stands for)

Only asking because you specifically frequent these threads. I don't really know anything else about you, actually, except you follow and reply on these threads!


----------



## kilgore

what is that?

but u reply a lot too


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes, I like to reply on these threads because as a sex positive advocate, it isn't fair to ask women this question, yet hope she will tell you what is kind, but not the truth.

Women need to be able to voice their real desires and tastes, just like men are. We need to not have the burden placed upon us to spare your feelings, and thereby deny our true preferences.

Women are taught from a young age "not to hurt a man's ego", and this is actually not a good practice.

Men and women both should be kind, but we should not alter or dismiss our real preferences. We should be able to discuss them without it hurting anyone's feelings. The way to avoid hurt feelings is to be truthful, with kindness.

The same way most every man everywhere would do a "wink wink, nudge nudge" to each other about a hot chick walking by or whatever (which, IMO is a kind way to appreciate sexual beauty), we women need to be able to do the same without having to adjust our reaction to "not hurt some other man's ego". Please don't confuse this with just blatant street harassment, either. There is a classy way to appreciate someone's sexiness, and both men and women can easily do that.

So I speak up on these threads, specifically because many women who do have a preference will not. It feels rude to say it to most women, so they do not. Yet, I feel that it being framed as "rude" is simply a double standard and it needs to change. We know what men like, they do not hide it from us or each other, they do not worry that it will hurt our feelings. They expect us to be mature and understand that the male sex drive loves the female form.

Personally, I do understand that, and I benefit from it.

My point is, MY sex drive can kick nearly any man's and I have the right to tactfully say "yes I have a size preference" and not worry about hurting anyone's feelings. Especially because I'm just saying it straight up but not making a big deal of it, and I also have given no details about my own experiences in that area.

The other day, someone sent me this story:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christianzamora/most-important-celebrity-bulges-of-all-time

I started reading through it but quickly stopped when I realized some of these photos were taken by paparazzi. So in other words, these men did not give their consent for us to be slobbering over their bulges. It is quite different to look at a consent given photograph, and there are many who WANT us to look at their naked photos and rate them or slobber over them (both men and women). 

But the sneaky pics in this article, to me, aren't fair. If we want men to stop this kind of thing, then women shouldn't participate either. I mean sure, a bulge is a great thing! But there are plenty given freely. No need to steal it.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, I like to reply on these threads because as a sex positive advocate, it isn't fair to ask women this question, yet hope she will tell you what is kind, but not the truth.
> 
> Women need to be able to voice their real desires and tastes, just like men are. We need to not have the burden placed upon us to spare your feelings, and thereby deny our true preferences.
> 
> Women are taught from a young age "not to hurt a man's ego", and this is actually not a good practice.
> 
> Men and women both should be kind, but we should not alter or dismiss our real preferences. We should be able to discuss them without it hurting anyone's feelings. The way to avoid hurt feelings is to be truthful, with kindness.
> 
> The same way most every man everywhere would do a "wink wink, nudge nudge" to each other about a hot chick walking by or whatever (which, IMO is a kind way to appreciate sexual beauty), we women need to be able to do the same without having to adjust our reaction to "not hurt some other man's ego". Please don't confuse this with just blatant street harassment, either. There is a classy way to appreciate someone's sexiness, and both men and women can easily do that.
> 
> So I speak up on these threads, specifically because many women who do have a preference will not. It feels rude to say it to most women, so they do not. Yet, I feel that it being framed as "rude" is simply a double standard and it needs to change. We know what men like, they do not hide it from us or each other, they do not worry that it will hurt our feelings. They expect us to be mature and understand that the male sex drive loves the female form.
> 
> Personally, I do understand that, and I benefit from it.
> 
> My point is, MY sex drive can kick nearly any man's and I have the right to tactfully say "yes I have a size preference" and not worry about hurting anyone's feelings. Especially because I'm just saying it straight up but not making a big deal of it, and I also have given no details about my own experiences in that area.
> 
> The other day, someone sent me this story:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/christianzamora/most-important-celebrity-bulges-of-all-time
> 
> I started reading through it but quickly stopped when I realized some of these photos were taken by paparazzi. So in other words, these men did not give their consent for us to be slobbering over their bulges. It is quite different to look at a consent given photograph, and there are many who WANT us to look at their naked photos and rate them or slobber over them (both men and women).
> 
> But the sneaky pics in this article, to me, aren't fair. If we want men to stop this kind of thing, then women shouldn't participate either. I mean sure, a bulge is a great thing! But there are plenty given freely. No need to steal it.


Very well said and totally fair. BTW, I don't think you were being rude and you didn't hurt my feelings. I was just joking around in a good natured way. I may not be bugle-y but I do have thick skin.


----------



## SoVeryLost

If I see a penis thread I'll typically show up to the party. Just the word "penis" makes me giggle. Awesome little buggers those things are.

Speaking of size... A large member is a deal breaker for me. It's just downright painful, and no....lubrication is not the issue. I dated a guy that was quite well endowed for a brief time, and I bled every single time. Usually continued to hurt for several days after. I never enjoyed sex with him and eventually got to the point where I would dread it because of the pain. I'm very HD so that was a no go for me. Very sweet guy, and he'll make some lady very happy, but anatomically we were just not a match. I'd take a lil guy down below any day of the week over a big un.


----------



## ntamph

kilgore said:


> what is that?
> 
> but u reply a lot too


Smoothed-particle hydrodynamics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> If I see a penis thread I'll typically show up to the party. Just the word "penis" makes me giggle. Awesome little buggers those things are.
> 
> Speaking of size... A large member is a deal breaker for me. It's just downright painful, and no....lubrication is not the issue. I dated a guy that was quite well endowed for a brief time, and I bled every single time. Usually continued to hurt for several days after. I never enjoyed sex with him and eventually got to the point where I would dread it because of the pain. I'm very HD so that was a no go for me. Very sweet guy, and he'll make some lady very happy, but anatomically we were just not a match. I'd take a lil guy down below any day of the week over a big un.


i agree - they are funny. and i have one, ffs!


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> i agree - they are funny. and i have one, ffs!


I was thinking they're more along the lines of fascinating and lovable.


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, I like to reply on these threads because as a sex positive advocate, it isn't fair to ask women this question, yet hope she will tell you what is kind, but not the truth.
> 
> Women need to be able to voice their real desires and tastes, just like men are. We need to not have the burden placed upon us to spare your feelings, and thereby deny our true preferences.
> 
> Women are taught from a young age "not to hurt a man's ego", and this is actually not a good practice.
> 
> Men and women both should be kind, but we should not alter or dismiss our real preferences. We should be able to discuss them without it hurting anyone's feelings. The way to avoid hurt feelings is to be truthful, with kindness.
> 
> The same way most every man everywhere would do a "wink wink, nudge nudge" to each other about a hot chick walking by or whatever (which, IMO is a kind way to appreciate sexual beauty), we women need to be able to do the same without having to adjust our reaction to "not hurt some other man's ego". Please don't confuse this with just blatant street harassment, either. There is a classy way to appreciate someone's sexiness, and both men and women can easily do that.
> 
> So I speak up on these threads, specifically because many women who do have a preference will not. It feels rude to say it to most women, so they do not. Yet, I feel that it being framed as "rude" is simply a double standard and it needs to change. We know what men like, they do not hide it from us or each other, they do not worry that it will hurt our feelings. They expect us to be mature and understand that the male sex drive loves the female form.
> 
> Personally, I do understand that, and I benefit from it.
> 
> My point is, MY sex drive can kick nearly any man's and I have the right to tactfully say "yes I have a size preference" and not worry about hurting anyone's feelings. Especially because I'm just saying it straight up but not making a big deal of it, and I also have given no details about my own experiences in that area.
> 
> The other day, someone sent me this story:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/christianzamora/most-important-celebrity-bulges-of-all-time
> 
> I started reading through it but quickly stopped when I realized some of these photos were taken by paparazzi. So in other words, these men did not give their consent for us to be slobbering over their bulges. It is quite different to look at a consent given photograph, and there are many who WANT us to look at their naked photos and rate them or slobber over them (both men and women).
> 
> But the sneaky pics in this article, to me, aren't fair. If we want men to stop this kind of thing, then women shouldn't participate either. I mean sure, a bulge is a great thing! But there are plenty given freely. No need to steal it.


Yes but the analogy is verbalizing to a female that you think her vagina is mishshapen or her boobs or ass are small, deformed or ugly. Its rude, belittling and hurts a females ego.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

wouldn't the analogy be just saying you prefer big boobs, not insulting a specific woman?


----------



## Faithful Wife

I never said any woman should directly hurt a man's ego.

I'm talking about like this question in this open forum right here...where a man asks the question, yet you can tell that several men actually hope that women say "no, I have no preference!" (many men actually state this).

I'm saying that when asked the question in a forum where we are anonymous, women should feel free to answer honestly which is what I did....and men need to not let that hurt their ego. They need to maturely understand that it really means nothing what an internet stranger thinks about this. They need to accept that yes some women have a preference and just be ok with that, because it really is ok.

I never advocated that some woman yell in some boyfriend's face that his peen is small and that was NOT on the original post question at all.


----------



## over20

ntamph said:


> Smoothed-particle hydrodynamics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> I never said any woman should directly hurt a man's ego.
> 
> I'm talking about like this question in this open forum right here...where a man asks the question, yet you can tell that several men actually hope that women say "no, I have no preference!" (many men actually state this).
> 
> I'm saying that when asked the question in a forum where we are anonymous, women should feel free to answer honestly which is what I did....and men need to not let that hurt their ego. They need to maturely understand that it really means nothing what an internet stranger thinks about this. They need to accept that yes some women have a preference and just be ok with that, because it really is ok.
> 
> I never advocated that some woman yell in some boyfriend's face that his peen is small and that was NOT on the original post question at all.


i didn't think u were saying that at all


----------



## Faithful Wife

Thank you, kilgore. You seem very kind and nice in general, in all of your posts.


----------



## ntamph

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


My point exactly: kinky as ****.


----------



## over20

ntamph said:


> My point exactly: kinky as ****.


Hmmm, I learn something new everyday on TAM :rofl::rofl:


----------



## over20

GusPolinski said:


> Damnit, Mom...


Thanks for the article Gus. It prompted me to read further and found this one, phthalates not only affecting penis size but poor quality sperm production and infertility. Scary stuff.

Chemicals in plastics harming unborn boys | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## Thound

On our wedding night my wife saw my penis and said who are you going to please with that and I replied me. No just joking. Thank goodness I have strong swimmers or at least I used to.


----------



## treyvion

Thound said:


> On our wedding night my wife saw my penis and said who are you going to please with that and I replied me. No just joking. Thank goodness I have strong swimmers or at least I used to.


Im sure you pounded her hard and said "whose p0ssy is this?!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

treyvion said:


> Im sure you pounded her hard and said "whose p0ssy is this?!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I gave her all 12 inches. Every 3 strokes.


----------



## over20

treyvion said:


> Im sure you pounded her hard and said "whose p0ssy is this?!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what every wife wants to hear on her wedding night...:rofl::rofl::.......


----------



## treyvion

over20 said:


> That's what every wife wants to hear on her wedding night...:rofl::rofl::.......


Yep, perfect way to start out. :smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn

the moral of the story.....


if you like large c0ck don't marry someone with avg or undersized equipment.

If you like oral don't marry someone who don't like giving.

if you want romanced don't marry someone who is clueless about it.

each and every person is unique to their own sexual desires and if you haven't hammerd it out while dating then shame on you!


if the old bait and switch was pulled after marriage ie: they used to be the most romantic person and then suddenly stopped after I do or she would give oral willing and then all of the sudden she or he says I never really cared of it. This is your time to say well this is not going to work I think we shoud divorce!


----------



## treyvion

chillymorn said:


> the moral of the story.....
> 
> 
> if you like large c0ck don't marry someone with avg or undersized equipment.
> 
> If you like oral don't marry someone who don't like giving.


Are we saying that people who don't like giving in general won't be good for oral?




chillymorn said:


> if you want romanced don't marry someone who is clueless about it.
> 
> each and every person is unique to their own sexual desires and if you haven't hammerd it out while dating then shame on you!
> 
> 
> if the old bait and switch was pulled after marriage ie: they used to be the most romantic person and then suddenly stopped after I do or she would give oral willing and then all of the sudden she or he says I never really cared of it. This is your time to say well this is not going to work I think we shoud divorce!


You can say "well you better learn to like it"


----------



## chillymorn

treyvion said:


> Are we saying that people who don't like giving in general won't be good for oral?
> 
> in my experiance fvcking hell yes
> 
> 
> You can say "well you better learn to like it"


thats the big mistake people think ......but the end result is that neither is happy and then pron to fail.


----------



## Married but Happy

I just realized everyone has been answering the question incorrectly!

The question is: *Ladies. would you like having a large member or no?*

This is grammatically equivalent to: Ladies. would you like having a large member or *no [member]*?

Given this choice, wouldn't almost all choose the large member?


----------



## treyvion

Married but Happy said:


> I just realized everyone has been answering the question incorrectly!
> 
> The question is: *Ladies. would you like having a large member or no?*
> 
> This is grammatically equivalent to: Ladies. would you like having a large member or *no [member]*?
> 
> Given this choice, wouldn't almost all choose the large member?


The question could have meant would they want to have a pen1s appendage of their own which was large.


----------



## treyvion

chillymorn said:


> thats the big mistake people think ......but the end result is that neither is happy and then pron to fail.


We all know this on TAM. It's better to find someone who knows for a fact that they want to do those things. And even better ontop of it, that they know they want to do those things and never want to stop because they want their partner to receive that type of attention.


----------



## jaharthur

How will the ladies know which TAM members are large?

(Yet another way to interpret the thread heading).


----------



## GusPolinski

These threads are hilarious.


----------



## over20

jaharthur said:


> How will the ladies know which TAM members are large?
> 
> (Yet another way to interpret the thread heading).


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## treyvion

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl:


ALL Male TAM members have an optimally sized and shaped appendage.


----------



## over20

I'm sorry I am not being mean, I can just see the light humor in some of the posts.


----------



## Faithful Wife

What is the relevance of this question, treyvion?


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> What is the relevance of this question, treyvion?


I deleted, but was saying that appearance is part of it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

yeah,no one wants an ugly wiener in her vag.


----------



## Faithful Wife

treyvion said:


> I deleted, but was saying that appearance is part of it.


So in other words, you want women to caveat their preferences and say "oh but fellas, if it is big it can't be ugly...and a lot of big ones are totally ugly", so as to protect egos again?


----------



## jaharthur

As a man, I have to say that to me they all are pretty darn ugly. Wrinkly, misshapen, capped by a Darth Vader helmet, veiny. I can understand why women can like a man's legs, ass, arms, shoulders, chest, face, but that strange seemingly randomly attached appendage?


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> So in other words, you want women to caveat their preferences and say "oh but fellas, if it is big it can't be ugly...and a lot of big ones are totally ugly", so as to protect egos again?


Well now. I didn't say most large or anysize were ugly. It's just been mentioned by females I know that there is a concept of an unattractive and ugly penis, so hideous in it's appearance that it is not desireable.

If men went after female ego's the way the females will do the males it would literally be an upheaval around the world.


----------



## Faithful Wife

You think men don't go after women's egos? Wow. And you aren't kidding? Wow. You think WOMEN "go after" men's egos...for sport or what?

Your comment just highlights the point I'm making.

No woman on this thread has been anything but polite in their responses. Yet open a thread where men talk about their preferences in women and they will immediately start fat shaming, skinny shaming, and putting up pictures of models and movie stars and if any woman complains she will immediately be put in her place.

I am shocked you would say that, but of course, not really.


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> You think men don't go after women's egos? Wow. And you aren't kidding? Wow. You think WOMEN "go after" men's egos...for sport or what?
> 
> Your comment just highlights the point I'm making.
> 
> No woman on this thread has been anything but polite in their responses. Yet open a thread where men talk about women and they will immediately start fat shaming, skinny shaming, and putting up pictures of models and movie stars and if any woman complains she will immediately be put in her place.
> 
> I am shocked you would say that, but of course, not really.


Women of the world don't need you to defend them. I for one think physical image is not a great selector for a long term relationship.

As a matter of fact many women craft a physical image in order to deceive and take advantage of men with it.

But unfortunately there are women who use every leverage to abuse and degrade men. There are men who do the same thing, but I just think the entire system comes down harder on the men, where the women who do it to men are cheered and applauded, and even if a woman does it to a man, other people will jump in to help her.

I don't think there is anything wrong with saying you have a preference for a certain size range. Just don't go intentionally harming mens ego's who are outside of your range.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"Just don't go intentionally harming mens ego's who are outside of your range."

And what harms the ego is decided by you?

And you actually believe men take such measures to not hurt our egos?

You think women (in general) applaud each other for harming men on purpose?

Get real.


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> "Just don't go intentionally harming mens ego's who are outside of your range."
> 
> And what harms the ego is decided by you?
> 
> And you actually believe men take such measures to not hurt our egos?
> 
> You think women (in general) applaud each other for harming men on purpose?
> 
> Get real.


Well you don't pull the man out and say "well, this just isn't going to work out". I mean how long would that take to get out of his head.

You could have the conjugation and not use him often or at all for a sexual partner, but to verbalize it.

It's the same as saying "you look good, but your vagina, boobs, whatever are mishappen and are vulgar to me, I can't do it...". You simply find another sex partner, you don't have to say it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

And I never said you DO pull the man out. I never once said you have to say it to a specific man's face, and neither did any other woman on this thread. So what are you arguing about?


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> And I never said you DO pull the man out. I never once said you have to say it to a specific man's face, and neither did any other woman on this thread. So what are you arguing about?


I thought you guys were promoting being verbal about it and damaging a males ego by your lack of concern about how the statements affect a man.


----------



## Faithful Wife

And why would you think that?


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> And why would you think that?


Lack of sensitivity towards men.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Where? Please quote something.

You are actually just making my point.

ANY DISCUSSION of a woman's preference feels insensitive to many men, obviously including yourself as you are "seeing it" where it doesn't exist.

There has not been one moment of insensitivity toward men on this thread, but the TOPIC ITSELF makes many men's knees shake. They do NOT want it to be true that women have a preference and that is why many/most women will go out of their way to either never discuss it, or to always say "oh it really isn't a big deal, you know". Women know this questions makes men insecure and typically do anything they can to NOT answer truthfully so as to spare a man's ego. (even though most men do NOT do the same to spare a woman's ego, because we are just talking about stating a PREFERENCE...something men will discuss all day long without regard for women's feelings)

Several men are showing that same fear in this thread. You in particular. I'm not saying this means anything about your genitals either, I'm just saying that many men don't want women to discuss their preference because they don't want to hear the truth....and when we do say our preference, even when saying it as a complete stranger who has nothing to do with your life and we are saying it clinically, without malice, men STILL will feel that this is insensitive.

This is silly.

Just be ok with yourselves, or don't ask the question if you are going to get your feelings hurt.

There is no one on this thread who has been insensitive. Realize your own issues so you can see the truth.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Feel free to point out any lack of sensitivity towards men, over20.

Quotes?

But I'm guessing for some reason you feel the topic itself is insensitive...which is my point. We've been conditioned to never even discuss this preference, even though men make a hobby out of discussing their preferences of female body parts. It doesn't hurt my ego to hear what men have to say about women's bodies. Why does it hurt theirs?


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> Where? Please quote something.
> 
> You are actually just making my point.
> 
> ANY DISCUSSION of a woman's preference feels insensitive to many men, obviously including yourself as you are "seeing it" where it doesn't exist.


What I was saying is similar preferential discussion of physical anamoly of genetalia and sexual organs to a woman can yield similar ego damage as penis size on a man.



Faithful Wife said:


> There has not been one moment of insensitivity toward men on this thread, but the TOPIC ITSELF makes many men's knees shake. They do NOT want it to be true that women have a preference and that is why many/most women will go out of their way to either never discuss it, or to always say "oh it really isn't a big deal, you know". Women know this questions makes men insecure and typically do anything they can to NOT answer truthfully so as to spare a man's ego. (even though most men do NOT do the same to spare a woman's ego, because we are just talking about stating a PREFERENCE...something men will discuss all day long without regard for women's feelings)


The discussion does not make my knees shake. I know porn performer Lex Steele is almost an inch longer than me same thickness, and Mandigo is longer and thicker. These are the NBA Centers of c0ck equivalent to men 7'2" and above, that you know there are not a lot of in this world. But for an average man or slightly smaller, do you really thinks it helps him to put a larger c0ck in his mind? Why don't you just use a different sexual partner and let him move along without the insult.



Faithful Wife said:


> Several men are showing that same fear in this thread. You in particular. I'm not saying this means anything about your genitals either, I'm just saying that many men don't want women to discuss their preference because they don't want to hear the truth....and when we do say our preference, even when saying it as a complete stranger who has nothing to do with your life and we are saying it clinically, without malice, men STILL will feel that this is insensitive.


No matter how classless a society is, there are lines drawn were certain things are too obscene. I don't have a problem with you having a size preference. But you don't have to beat a guy up with it who doesn't have your size preference, just use a different lover. 



Faithful Wife said:


> This is silly.
> 
> Just be ok with yourselves, or don't ask the question if you are going to get your feelings hurt.
> 
> There is no one on this thread who has been insensitive. Realize your own issues so you can see the truth.


I have preferences too. And to discuss some of them does ego scratch and things even if it's true. I do need to be somewhat aware of other peoples feelings or I won't have anyone left to talk to in the world.


----------



## WyshIknew

jaharthur said:


> As a man, I have to say that to me they all are pretty darn ugly. Wrinkly, misshapen, capped by a Darth Vader helmet, veiny. I can understand why women can like a man's legs, ass, arms, shoulders, chest, face, but that strange seemingly randomly attached appendage?


Dunno, I think mine looks wonderful. I've been fascinated with it since I was born. (I was going to type 'playing with it' but thought better of it)

I know one other person who rather likes it!


----------



## Faithful Wife

treyvion said: "I don't have a problem with you having a size preference. But you don't have to beat a guy up with it who doesn't have your size preference, just use a different lover."


Sooooo one more time....please quote *ANY PERSON* on this thread who said a woman should "beat a guy up with it".


----------



## treyvion

WyshIknew said:


> Dunno, I think mine looks wonderful. I've been fascinated with it since I was born. (I was going to type 'playing with it' but thought better of it)
> 
> I know one other person who rather likes it!


I'm sure it's a remarkable c0ck ( not gay, lol ). Mine is too, quite the performer. He's a handsome devil and very skilled at his craft.


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> treyvion said: "I don't have a problem with you having a size preference. But you don't have to beat a guy up with it who doesn't have your size preference, just use a different lover."
> 
> 
> Sooooo one more time....please quote *ANY PERSON* on this thread who said a woman should "beat a guy up with it".


I thought you where saying when a guy drops trou and you see the good, and if he's a grower you might be so nice to erect him to see what it really looks like with motivation, if it is below your size chart, that you would mention "this is not going to work", instead of just having fun and if it's that important just don't really use him as a sex partner.

Even for ones who like a large c0ck size, I'm sure smaller ones can still be fun even though the larger is her personal preference.

I thought you were advertising to the women to not to feel bad about telling a man you prefer a larger rod than the one he carries.


----------



## Faithful Wife

So you "thought I was saying that", even though I never said any of those things?


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> So you "thought I was saying that", even though I never said any of those things?


I don't remember now, but it was fun. And a great discussion with you, happy for some reason and I hope you are too. Have good sex with the hubby for me :smthumbup:


----------



## TiggyBlue

treyvion said:


> I don't remember now, but it was fun. And a great discussion with you, happy for some reason and I hope you are too. * Have good sex with the hubby for me *:smthumbup:


:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife

"I don't remember but I thought you said".....

And the fact that you thought I said this, *even though I didn't*, is exactly my point. 

This is my point about how fragile _just the topic itself is_, and how women are constantly discouraged from discussing their preference in this regard EVEN in an anonymous setting. 

If a woman says "yes, I have a preference", men hear her as if she is saying "yeah just tell a guy he has a short pecker and laugh in his face about it, mwah ha ha!"

I would hope you actually are hearing my real words by now...but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## treyvion

Faithful Wife said:


> "I don't remember but I thought you said".....
> 
> And the fact that you thought I said this, *even though I didn't*, is exactly my point.
> 
> This is my point about how fragile _just the topic itself is_, and how women are constantly discouraged from discussing their preference in this regard EVEN in an anonymous setting.
> 
> If a woman says "yes, I have a preference", men hear her as if she is saying "yeah just tell a guy he has a short pecker and laugh in his face about it, mwah ha ha!"
> 
> I would hope you actually are hearing my real words by now...but I kind of doubt it.


I hear you. I've been unproductive today though. Hope you have a wonderful evening. The ones who do it would do more than say that and laugh in his face, in some circles he would be humiliated, ostracized and even bullied behind it. It could be a multi-year ordeal which results in a male diminishing into a complete shell, or becoming an bully himself.


----------



## Faithful Wife

So we can't just answer the question "ladies would you like having a large member?" honestly without also being apologetic for those hateful women? We have to specifically state that it is wrong to do that, before we can just be heard to have a preference?

No, trey, I really do get your point. It is exactly what I've been saying. 

The anonymous question on the internet about size preference has nothing to do with your scenario about an evil woman....yet you and other men will think we are saying the same thing, even when we aren't. 

In other words, the message to women is "don't ever state your preference, even anonymously and in general, without also assuaging every man's ego".

Happens all the time, it is still happening now, and that's why I chime in on these threads.

MEN - we don't owe you this. We should be able to state our preference the same way you can.


----------



## jaharthur

Well I'll be darned. It's true. It's fun watching a train wreck.


----------



## WyshIknew

Typical. Been away from TAM for a while and almost the first thing I see on my return is a penis thread.


----------



## Faithful Wife

We can always expect to see you here, Wysh.


----------



## WyshIknew




----------



## Faithful Wife

There's another one down in SIM that recently got brought back to life, in case you want to be on both.


----------



## WyshIknew

To be honest, I know this sounds silly coming from a guy, but I'm happy with what I've got.

Having a large one would no doubt give me amazing bragging rights but Mrs Wysh and I have discussed this sort of thing (thanks TAM for the conversation topics) and she would not like me to be larger.

So I'd miss out on sex!


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> So we can't just answer the question "ladies would you like having a large member?" honestly without also being apologetic for those hateful women? We have to specifically state that it is wrong to do that, before we can just be heard to have a preference?
> 
> No, trey, I really do get your point. It is exactly what I've been saying.
> 
> The anonymous question on the internet about size preference has nothing to do with your scenario about an evil woman....yet you and other men will think we are saying the same thing, even when we aren't.
> 
> In other words, the message to women is "don't ever state your preference, even anonymously and in general, without also assuaging every man's ego".
> 
> Happens all the time, it is still happening now, and that's why I chime in on these threads.
> 
> MEN - we don't owe you this. We should be able to state our preference the same way you can.


i agree 100% and don't think u have been insensitive. stating a preference is fine and is not the same as mocking a particular man's penis. nothing u said bothered me at all.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> We can always expect to see you here, Wysh.


You too, faithful


----------



## treyvion

WyshIknew said:


> To be honest, I know this sounds silly coming from a guy, but I'm happy with what I've got.
> 
> Having a large one would no doubt give me amazing bragging rights but Mrs Wysh and I have discussed this sort of thing (thanks TAM for the conversation topics) and she would not like me to be larger.
> 
> So I'd miss out on sex!


She should make a bronze replica of you.


----------



## WyshIknew

treyvion said:


> She should make a bronze replica of you.


And give it a good polish every now and again.


----------



## kilgore

this thread in summary: some women don't care, others do (faithful likes 'em big, so verylost likes 'em small). stating a preference is fine, it's not mean. either way, fellas get over it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Nice summary, kilgore. 

Technically, I never actually said big. I said "it matters" and "yes I have a preference". Everyone can read into "it matters" what they want, but I did not give any more info than that. To say "big" would mean then someone would question me on "how big is big?" and other nonsense.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> Nice summary, kilgore.
> 
> Technically, I never actually said big. I said "it matters" and "yes I have a preference". Everyone can read into "it matters" what they want, but I did not give any more info than that. To say "big" would mean then someone would question me on "how big is big?" and other nonsense.


Thanks. And you're right. you never did say "big". Why did I assume that? Hmm...


----------



## TopsyTurvy5

I have to say, as a guy, I really don't understand the majority of men getting upset about this issue.

First off, everyone has preferences, including some women when it comes to penis size. I will use myself as an example. I like petite women, like 5'3" and under, and no more than 120lbs. I like my women to be blond, athletic, have an attractive face, in good physical shape, like PIV, oral, and anal. I also like them to be intelligent, a good conversationalist, and have a great sense of humor.

Seems like a pretty daunting list, doesn't it? These are PREFERENCES, not absolute deal breakers in most cases. It seems to me guys think they are going to be passed over because another guy's penis is larger. If that is THE deciding factor as to whether a woman loves you or not, you are better off without her. Be the best you can be and let the rest of it go.


----------



## kilgore

omgitselaine said:


> I voted with " i'm happy with what i have now "
> 
> However I have had an ex or two who was quite large and not for nothing but " size does count " IMHO  !!!


i figured you broke up with them because they were too big. like most people, you prefer a small penis.


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Ladies. would you like having a large member or no?*



kilgore said:


> i figured you broke up with them because they were too big. like most people, you prefer a small penis.


Noooo ...... I've never broken up with a guy due the size of his penis whether it was too large or too small !

My relationships ended because an action he did was unacceptable to me or it was time to move on.


----------



## kilgore

Faithful Wife said:


> There's another one down in SIM that recently got brought back to life, in case you want to be on both.


did u really get temporarily banned due to this thread? if so, why?! that is nuts


----------



## elouise11

I've only ever been with my husband. We measured his length and girth at one point out of curiosity. He's on the smaller side. He's probably still "average" but in the smallest side of average. 
Maybe it's because I haven't ever felt anything bigger, but he definitely satisfies me. He's a smaller guy in general whole I'm an average to tall woman. His sizer and all positions work and I can always "ride" him to orgasm. Every time. Once my girlfriends and I started talking and comparing, I realized just how small of a penis I was working with and then it started to make me think I would want more. I think the big thing here is to be happy with what we have and focus on how he uses it and the emotional connection, not just size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

elouise11 said:


> I've only ever been with my husband. We measured his length and girth at one point out of curiosity. He's on the smaller side. He's probably still "average" but in the smallest side of average.
> Maybe it's because I haven't ever felt anything bigger, but he definitely satisfies me. He's a smaller guy in general whole I'm an average to tall woman. His sizer and all positions work and I can always "ride" him to orgasm. Every time. Once my girlfriends and I started talking and comparing, I realized just how small of a penis I was working with and then it started to make me think I would want more. I think the big thing here is to be happy with what we have and focus on how he uses it and the emotional connection, not just size.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


were u comparing based on actual measurements? oh, poor men.


----------



## treyvion

elouise11 said:


> I've only ever been with my husband. We measured his length and girth at one point out of curiosity. He's on the smaller side. He's probably still "average" but in the smallest side of average.
> Maybe it's because I haven't ever felt anything bigger, but he definitely satisfies me. He's a smaller guy in general whole I'm an average to tall woman. His sizer and all positions work and I can always "ride" him to orgasm. Every time. Once my girlfriends and I started talking and comparing, I realized just how small of a penis I was working with and then it started to make me think I would want more. I think the big thing here is to be happy with what we have and focus on how he uses it and the emotional connection, not just size.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think most men would want you talking about their penis size to another woman or comparing notes, unless it was a eureka type moment where your exclaming his virility and prominance in the pants.


----------



## treyvion

Personal said:


> On the other hand, this man doesn't care either way, good or bad if he is spoken about when women compare notes.


We just assume they always do? I don't really do that to people I was really with.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I don't dish but I will happily listen to my gf's dish. I have a sex blog yet have never once mentioned anything about his penis on it. My gf's on the other hand give me the dirty details all the time. Good and bad, scary and sweet, for better or for worse, I hear them all. I used to have a lot of guy friends who would spill a lot of details, too...but am not friends with them anymore (not appropriate friendships for me at this time) but I did get a lot of dirt from them, too, which I will never forget. Again, good and bad.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good afternoon all
this seems to be the never-ending topic. One bit of data - if you go to a sex shop (online or real) that caters to women you will find a wide variety of sizes of sex toys. Generally the most popular ones are fairly average in size. Presumably women are buying what they want, so most women prefer pretty average. Reviews more often complain that a toy they bought was too large, not too small. 

You will of course find tiny toys, and crazy-huge ones, and certainly there are some women who enjoy that too.

Then almost all women will agree that it is the guy attached to the penis that actually matters.


----------

